# EB-5 entry visa to the USA



## Simonwilk1970 (Jul 19, 2021)

HI,

We are thinking of relocating from Spain to Florida and have applied for information using the EB - 5 entry visa system. Has anyone else gained entry this way and if so what can you tell me about it? Thank you.


----------



## Pablo B. (Jul 20, 2021)

1) It takes time
2) At this momento part of the program is on hold
3) If you plan to go through regional center, check with more than one lawyer and do proper due diligence.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The statutory authorization related to the EB-5 Immigrant Investor Regional Center Program expired at midnight on June 30, 2021. 

All application will be rejected until after it is reauthorized by Congress.


----------



## Pablo B. (Jul 20, 2021)

Only regional center related, EBT direct investments still available, however the main issue is still the time is taking for an I-526 approval.


----------



## Stelen (Oct 7, 2021)

Simonwilk1970 said:


> HI,
> 
> We are thinking of relocating from Spain to Florida and have applied for information using the EB - 5 entry visa system. Has anyone else gained entry this way and if so what can you tell me about it? Thank you.


I would love to talk to you to share my opinion. <snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can contact the OP directly via private messaging. Click on your icon in the upper right corner of the page (in the menu bar) and then select "Conversations." This will allow you to connect one to one without disclosing your coordinates to anyone who wanders by.


----------

